# المصرى ام الصينى ام الايطالى ؟



## kwavax (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوانى مهندسى ماكينات cnc كنت انوى اقامة مشروع تعبئة السكر
وشاهدت كثير من الماكينات الايطالى والصينى والمصرى 
ما اريدة هو مقارنه فنيه بين الماكينات بغض النظر عن السعر
و ماهو رايكم فى الماكينات المصريه ؟


----------



## حمدى 12 (6 يوليو 2009)

نعم يأخي دعم بلدك أفضل


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم أنا ليس عندي خبره في هذا المجال ولكن ماهي الأسعار

حتى نفكر معك والعملية مش إنك تدعم بلدك و خلاص فائدتك الشخصية تحتم عليك المفاضلة بين الأنواع الثلاثة حسب الجوده والسعر والصيانة حتى تنتج أنت بدورك منتج جيد فإن كانت الماكينات المصرية تفي بالغرض حتى وإن كان سعرها مرتفع عن الصيني بعض الشيء وليس كثيرا حتى لا تخسر مالك فأنصحك بشراء المصري واستحضر نية أنك تدعم بلدك لوجه الله وإن كانت الفروق في السعر كبيره فأنت صاحب القرار ولا أملك أن ألومك 

ولكن ابتعد عن الإيطالي لأنه أوروبي ونريد مقاطعة من يعادوننا و يسبون نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن عاونهم
وخصوصا في وجود البديل المصري والصيني وكما قلت إذا كانت جودتهما قريبه من الأوربي فلندعم صناعتنا وإن كانت سيئة فلنشتري من أخف الشرين فهؤلاء كفار وهؤلاء كفار ولكن كفار شرقيون لا يعتدون أقرب من كفار غربيين محاربين و معادين


----------



## كينج اويت (9 يوليو 2009)

المصرى طبعا 
لان احنا لو دعمنا صناعة بلادنا حتى لو كانت سيئة و مع الشكاوى منها هنجبر اصحابها على تتطوير انفسهم للاحسن
لكن لو اعتمدنا على غير صناعتنا اصحاب الصناعات المحلية سيغلقون هذه الصناعات و بالتالى نفقد امل فى تكوين اى صناعة وطنية 
لابد من الوقوف بجور صناعتنا الوطنية مهما كانت النتيجة 
المكاسب هتكون فى التالى 
1 توفير العملة الصعبة اللى بتنفق فى عملية شراء الصناعة الاجنبية و بالتالى ارتفاع العملة المحلية بالمقابل 
2 توفير فرص عمل و بالتالى حياة افضل بدون بطالة و المترتب على وجود البطالة 
3 تتطوير الصناعة المحلية 
هذه رائ و الله اعلى و اعلم


----------



## abo_slaim (10 يوليو 2009)

اذا الشكركة المصرية لديها دعم بعد الشراء فبلدك اولى من الصين وايطاليا

الاوربي لا تقربه لان صيانة الاتهم معقده ودائما يضعون تركات في صناعتهم بالاضافة الي ارتفاع تكلفة الصيانة


----------



## kwavax (10 يوليو 2009)

بجد يا اخوانى انا بشكركم جدا على هذا التعاون والموضوع اكبر من دعم لبلدى او مقاطعة ولكن هو دراسة جدوى فنيه ويمكننى دعم بلدى فى اشياء اخرى لاننا يجب ان نعترف انهم يفوقونا بكثير فى صناعة المعدات


----------



## أبو عبده (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل 
الماكينات المصرية ليست من انتاج شركات
بل هى من انتاج مهندسين خبراء 
يعنى من الاخر فرمين الماكينة وعملوها على ايديهم من الاخر 
لو الماكينة سببت لك اى مشكلة حيحلها بإذن الله 
ولو اى منتج اخر يعنى حتتصل بالشخص اللى اشتريت منه (مندوب المبيعات )
بعد كده هوه يسأل المهندس المختص 
بعد كده يرد عليك 
هذا ما امر به من شراء الماكينات المستوردة


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (4 مايو 2010)

أخى الكريم ... وفقك الله أولاً للخير
الماكينات المصنعة فى مصر تعنى أن أصحابها ذوى خبرة فى صيانتها وعمل اللازم لها عند حدوث أى مشكلة
والأوروبى ربما تتفوق فى جودة التصنيع ولكن فى النهاية هؤلاء يبيعون فكر يغلفونه بغلاف جميل وراقى 
فأفكار الماكينات كما تعلمون أساسيات بسيطة والمهم التشطيب (الفينش)
وهذه النقطة فقط هى التى تنقص المصنع المصرى
أما من ناحية النتائج فى التشغيل فتكاد تكون متقاربة
وفعلا معاناة الصيانة فيما بعد البيع بالنسبة للأوروبى وخلافه يمكن أن تجعلك تبيع ماكينتك خردة فى النهاية
أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد
ولا تنس صلاة الاستخارة


----------

